# acceder mon mac depuis mon iPad?



## labasritas (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
je viens enfin m'acheter mon iPad  youpi

j'ai besoin de vos lumières

j'ai un Mac. sur ce mac il y un DD externe avec mes photos, et un peu de musiques, 
je voudrais si il y a un moyen depuis mon ipad par exemple quand je suis dans mon séjour accéder en wifi à mon mac et du coup au DD externe et regarder les photos depuis l'iPad ou lancer une musique.

mon MAC est connecté en wifi avec mon freebox.

Ps : est ce que c'est normale que le porté de wifi iPad est assez faible? 

merci


----------



## NQuoi (21 Novembre 2011)

peut être ça : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/air-photo-hd/id363707637?mt=8

Mais ça passe par iPhoto.

Pour la musique, partager la bibliothèque iTunes doit permettre de faire coté musique.

Pour le wifi, tout dépend de la distance entre la box et l'iPad, et les murs entre...

J'ai une box Orange, et habite dans une vieille maison. Le wifi ne traverse pas bien les murs et encore moins le toit d'une extension où est la box. Au delà de 8/10m, li signal est proche du zéro. J'ai du installer un répétiteur


----------



## labasritas (21 Novembre 2011)

Merci NQuoi

il semble que le truc pas iPhoto n'est pas au point. en tout cas d'apres les deux commentaires. meme si ça ne coute pas cher 4.

en tout cas merci pour l'info.

pour la musique je vasi essayer demain matin.

a bientot


----------



## ubusky (22 Novembre 2011)

yop,

pour la musique, j'utilise le partage à domicile d'itunes...

sinon pour accéder à mes macs via le wifi, j'utilise l'app "wififiles" qui coûte me semble-t-il 2 zeuros.


----------



## Heatflayer (22 Novembre 2011)

Sinon tu prends une &#63743;TV sur laquelle tout le contenu de ton DD est streamé, et t'utilises l'appli remote pour piloter le tout depuis ton iPad, comme ça d'une manière tu auras l'iPad et les photos 

Je suis déjà sorti pas la peine de claquer la porte


----------

